# Friends required



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all. We finished our last round of IVF nearly two years ago now. We were ok as we had lots of supportive friends around. These friends have now got to the stage where they are starting families and we are feeling left out. We are looking for people in our situation who are childless by circumstance. If you are in and around Birmingham and would like to meet up please let me know. If you would prefer please email me at [email protected] I look forward to hearing from you x


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello
I am in a similar position and I have joined 'gateway women'. Try googling it - they have a meet.up page - I have a met a couple of nice people this way. X


----------

